# What breed is my rabbit?



## lplacheta (Dec 22, 2014)

This is my rabbit Poopsie who I rescued about a year ago. The only problem is that I have no idea what breed she is! Here are some pictures and if anyone could help me out that would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.












http://i59.tinypic.com/2j4c87r.jpg

http://i59.tinypic.com/2uol921.jpg


----------



## majorv (Dec 22, 2014)

What's her weight?


----------



## lplacheta (Dec 22, 2014)

She's just over 5 1/2 pounds


----------



## ladysown (Dec 23, 2014)

she looks like a mini rex crossed with dwarf. she is most likely a mutt which is just fine if you love her lots.


----------



## lschaafsma (Dec 23, 2014)

She looks like she has some dutch dwarf in her. But they only get to be about 4 pounds so probably has a larger breed mixed with her.


----------



## lplacheta (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I'm just a little skeptical about the dwarfs though due to the fact that her ears are quite large (the pictures don't do them justice..)


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm going to say you may never know her breed. She looks to just be a mixed breed. Even her coloring is a little weird. I was thinking chinchilla or even squirrel but that nose marking is odd! She sure is pretty though!


----------



## lplacheta (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah, I agree, probably will never know! I've gone through just about every breed in the book and have found nothing that really fits her shape/coloring at all, just thought I would give the forum a try!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 26, 2014)

Mixed breed for sure. Very cute, but I don't see any dwarf characteristics there.


----------



## Sundew1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Color-wise, she is a Frosty. Heavily ticked, but definitely a Frosty. It's a non-extension Chinchilla. To confirm though, can you post a pic with you blowing into the body fur to show the ring color?


----------

